# Compatible years for 1999 Sentra GXE parts



## NewSentraGuy (Jul 15, 2009)

I just acquired a 1999 Sentra GXE.
It's in pretty good shape. But of course at 10 years and 126k miles, it has a few "issues".
I'm looking for cheap parts at a junk yard ... but I'm hoping I can know if alternate years are compatible.

For example, would parts from a 1997 Sentra be interchangeable with my 1999? Do I have to worry about GXE vs other models? 

Specifically the parts I'm asking about are:
(a) driver's side sun visor (missing)
(b) driver and passenger side front headlight assemblies (clouded over)
(c) glove compartment 

Thanks for any insight you may have!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

in general the 95 to 99's are very similar.
There are changes on the 98-99's for trim, bumpers, grill stuff like that.
The only thing i actually know is different is the grill/ mounting points, and even then you can make things fit.

Specifically the parts I'm asking about are:
(a) driver's side sun visor (missing)
These all crap out, and can be found on Ebay. Since its a common problem finding good ones used is difficult, but you may find one thats been replaced recently, colors differ.
Dealer has them for about $70 each.

(b) driver and passenger side front headlight assemblies (clouded over)
basically all they all are the same, can fit aftermarket, ebay etc. Halos and Exaltas require more complex fitting.
later headlights have different bulbs i believe.
(c) glove compartment. 
Don't know, but suspect these are the same. They look the same !!

you can also check the parts listing online at courtesyparts.com but parts that are interchangeable may still have different part numbers.

Also search car-parts.com, will list interchangeable parts in the yards, and can see what years are there in the listing.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

go to a salvage yard they have all this all these parts that you are looking for are interchangeable like said above from 95-99 those interior parts should be the same... but the headlights are different.. yours most likely have a curve at the bottom corner look for those. the glove compartment and visors are all the same... good luck


----------

